# مواقع الخطوط الجوية والحجز والسفريات



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مواقع الخطوط الجوية والحجز والسفرياتوزارة السياحة المصريةالخطوط الجوية الفلسطينيةالخطوط الجوية العربية السعوديةالخطوط الجوية الإماراتية جدول الرحلات السعودية القادمة والمغادرةطيران الجزيرةطيران الشرق الأوسط لبنانالخطوط الجوية الجزائريةالخطوط الجوية العربية السورية سورياالطيران التونسي تونسطيران نوفيل تونس تونسوزارة السياحة التونسيةنوفيل اير تونسيا تونسدليل السفر والسياحة في تونسالخطوط الجوية السودانية السودانالخطوط الجوية اليمنيةالخطوط الجوية القطرية قطرالخطوط المصريةخطوط الأجنحة الملكية المغربالخطوط الجوية الملكية المغربية المغربالخطوط الجوية اليمنية اليمنالخطوط الجوية الباكستانية العالميةالخطوط الجوية الكويتيةمطار الكويت الدوليمطار البحرينطيران الخليج البحرينالسفريات الوطنية - البحرينالخطوط التايلنديةطيران تنزانياالخطوط الجوية الأفريقية ليبيامطار الشارقة الدوليالعربية للطيران الامارات العربيهطيران سمانيبو للسياحة والسفر الاردنرحلات الشروق إلى 21 دولةالخطوط الفرنسيةالخطوط الجوية الجزائرية الجزائرالخطوط الجوية الخليفة الجزائر خطوط دالو الجوية الإمارات العربيةايجيبت اير مصرأوميجا للسياحة - مصرلوفتهانزا الشرق الأوسط البحرينطيران أوركا مصرالطيران الوطني مصرناشيونال افيشن مصرخطوط الطيران الأردني الاردنالخطوط الجوية الملكية الأردنية الاردنخطوط عبر المتوسط الجوية لبنانالدليل السياحي لدبيهيليكوبتر الخليج قطراستراليان طيران إكسبرس دليل المسافر العربيالخطوط البريطانيةالخطوط الايطاليةالمدن السياحية السعوديةطيران لاينزأوغندا إيجلمنتدى المسافرون العربالخطوط الكنديةأوكرا اير مصرالخطوط السويسريةاثيوبيان طيرانلاينزالموقع الرسمي للسياحة اللبنانيةطيران سنغالساوث أفريكان ايرويز جنوب افريقياأوغندا ايرلاينز أوغنداافريت اير زمبابويافريكارجو ايرلاينز جنوب افريقيااير افريكا ابيد جاناير مدغشقر مدغشقر اير مالاوي ملاوياير موريشيز موريشيزساف اير جنوب افريقيااير ناميبيا ناميبيااير سنغال السنغالاير سيشيل سيشيلأوغندا إيجل تنزانيا أوغندا اير تنزانيا تنزانيازامبيان ايرويز زامبيااير زامبيا زامبيااير كينيا كينيابيل فيو ايرلاينز نيجيريابريسيشن سيرفيسيس تنزانياسيتي كونيكشن ايرلاينز برونديكوم اير جنوب أفريقياكورت اير جنوب أفريقياإكسبرس اير جنوب افريقيااثيوبيان ايرلاينز اثيوبيازامبيا سكاي ويس زامبيارويال اير موروكو المغربغانا ايرويز غاناكينيا ايرويز كينياميليون اير شارتر جنوب افريقياناشيونال ايرويز جنوب افريقياناشيون وايد ايرلاينز جنوب افريقيانورث اتلانتيك ايرويز جنوب افريقياساوث أفريكان اكسبرس جنوب افريقياالطيران الهندي 
منقووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الموضوع غير مفيد للاخوة فى قسم الطيران فاانا اتفق مع اخى السابق


----------

